
The Dangers of Moonlighting - Mistone
http://www.foundread.com/view/the-dangers-of
======
dallasrpi
"About five months on, during which time I had spent no more than 1 to 2 hours
per week working on PromoterForbce while at my day job" probably not the
wisest thing to publicly admit to if your in the midst of a legal battle over
who owns your IP

~~~
Mistone
better to be honest, especially these days with all the monitoring and
tracking of web usage on corporate networks.

~~~
timg
famous last words.

~~~
Mistone
let hope not, we are just getting started. to infinity......and beyond

~~~
Goladus
Good luck.

<http://www.eff.org>

------
tocomment
Hmm, then I go to sign up and it thinks aaaa+aaaa@gmail.com isn't a valid
email address.

------
tocomment
That's scary. BTW, I wish I could try his site without signing up...

~~~
Mistone
which site are you referring to? 1) found/read 2) promoterforce

~~~
tocomment
the promoterforce

~~~
Mistone
not to worry, we have not yet launched the beta so by signing up you get an
invite when we open it up, which is still about 1-2 months away.

I think the text is a bit mis-leading and will change it right away, but alas,
when the beta opens you will still have to sign up to use it.

